# New Museum



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone been? I am hoping to go as I have heard it is delight, set out properly and easy to negotiate. 

Maiden


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Has anyone been? I am hoping to go as I have heard it is delight, set out properly and easy to negotiate.
> 
> Maiden


I've crossed the museum off my list, done it to death. So now I have to reinstate it, just stamp tour guide on my fore head. Willl have to go do a recci get the lay of land so to speak, well maybe parking won't be a problem then!!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd love to see the new museum and plan to go when my in laws come over to visit! Looking forward to that.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> I've crossed the museum off my list, done it to death. So now I have to reinstate it, just stamp tour guide on my fore head. Willl have to go do a recci get the lay of land so to speak, well maybe parking won't be a problem then!!





Done it to death?? It has just opened.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Done it to death?? It has just opened.


No I meant the old museum . What's going to be in the new museum same old!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> No I meant the old museum . What's going to be in the new museum same old!!




No this is the new Islamic museum and is I am told very informative, and doesn't have a thousand items stuck in on glass case, a curator was brought in from Britain to set it up and I have been told it is easy to walk round, view and read the text with each article. 

Maiden


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No this is the new Islamic museum and is I am told very informative, and doesn't have a thousand items stuck in on glass case, a curator was brought in from Britain to set it up and I have been told it is easy to walk round, view and read the text with each article.
> 
> Maiden


So main museum not open yet . Haven't been past site in year or so but seemed to look about ready


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> No this is the new Islamic museum and is I am told very informative, and doesn't have a thousand items stuck in on glass case, a curator was brought in from Britain to set it up and I have been told it is easy to walk round, view and read the text with each article.
> 
> Maiden


It certainly looks impressive, well worth a trip I think. Can anyone provide the address?

BBC News - In pictures: Cairo's Islamic museum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> It certainly looks impressive, well worth a trip I think. Can anyone provide the address?
> 
> BBC News - In pictures: Cairo's Islamic museum




Other than in old Cairo I don't know... I may just go on Sunday, my driver will find the way and I will let you know,

Maiden


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

aykalam said:


> It certainly looks impressive, well worth a trip I think. Can anyone provide the address?
> 
> BBC News - In pictures: Cairo's Islamic museum


The old museum of Islamic Art has been closed for the last couple of years so I'm guessing its just the old museum refurbished.

On corner of Sharia Port Said(Bur Said) and Sharia Mohammed Ali - Midan Bab al-Khalq.
If you copy & paste - 30.044904,31.252933 into google maps it should give you the entrance/ticket office.

Looks very nice, would like hear your impressions on it if you do visit MS.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Here is a further link that has directions as well
Egypt: Museum of Islamic Art is back in Action


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> Here is a further link that has directions as well
> Egypt: Museum of Islamic Art is back in Action


Thanks for that!

I think I will organise a trip soon, it looks very interesting


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks Cowboy... I have decided I am not going this week I am going to the cinema instead .


----------

